# VTA on the Oval: Grand American Stock Cars



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

http://usvsc.webs.com

I know I've posted before about the Vintage Stock Cars. I've changed the name of our "VTA on the oval" class to "Grand American Stock Cars" to better reflect the era of vintage racing we're going after (late '60s - early '80s).

The class is basically VTA (blinky, 25.5, 5000mAh 2-cell, spec tire), but, we opened up the body rules to allow quite a few more bodies.

If your track or event is interested in running any of our "Vintage Stock Car" classes (including the Sportsman and Late Model Stock), please don't hesitate to look us up


----------

